# Welcome Home



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Got home from work this afternoon to a sight I wasn't expecting to see. Apparently a couple of my discus paired up over the weekend and I now have eggs!!

They laid them on the front of my internal filter. I missed the entire courtship ritual. But they are guarding them something fierce. The pair is a blue diamond and a checkerboard pigeon. 

There's at least 200+ eggs, and only 12 or 13 are white.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very cool. Your very first spawn?


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

yep, first time. didn't even know they were old enough


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

cool! hope it works out


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

We we will see. They are in the community tank so I am not holding out much hope.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Well, I guess some of my fish had a snack in the night. Most of the eggs are gone this morning. I wasn't really ready to breed right now anyways, but it is very cool to know that my fish are ready to.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Was over at Daniel's this afternoon to drop off his gear and shot some pics of his community tank which had a new batch of eggs!

You can see the parents and the eggs on the side of the UV sterilizer:










Closeup of same:










And obligatory pleco shot....an L201 in the same tank:


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Those pics look great. The eggs have since become a snack but they made for a nice shot.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Nicee. Congrats. Hope it works out well for you


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

congrats 
is it easy to tell male from female


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Congratz on the eggs hopefully u get some fry soon..hard when is a community tank


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks guys. The eggs seem to disappear after about a day. I am not working to get fry right now. Too busy to try and raise them right now. 

Johnny, I have no idea who's male and who's female. Only way to know for sure is see them laying eggs and I haven't seen it yet. I just find them after the fact.


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

Congrats, Hopefully you become a new parent!!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Well the latest batch of eggs has produced wigglers. I am not holding out much hope for them becoming free swimming as it is a community tank, but who knows. I never expected wigglers either.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

woulda been interesting to see what the fry looked like with that combo of parents

better luck next time


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

We still might. The wrigglers are still there.


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats! Now more pictures pleeease.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Need to find my camera. My iphone won't show anything.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

I have 7 fry (are they fry yet?) on the front of a piece of driftwood. They are so tiny. I am hoping they will attach to the parents.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

target said:


> I have 7 fry (are they fry yet?) on the front of a piece of driftwood. They are so tiny. I am hoping they will attach to the parents.


best of luck with them


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Definitely, good luck!


----------

